# What music (if any) do you listen to in your shop?



## Aderhammer (Dec 17, 2007)

I know there's alot of you out there that listen to music in the shop, but what genre, artists, songs, etc. do you listen to?
I for one prefer country
Specifically Garth Brooks, Alabama
Standing Outside the Fire, If you're gonna play in texas, the closer you get, amie, friends in low places, fever, the list goes on but i'll stop for now.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 17, 2007)

I tend to prefer no music when I work... can't usually here it over the sound of the DC, lathe, saws and drill press anyway, so mostly listen to my own thoughts.. and of course I talk to myself all day, have to make sure I'm listening to those thoughts.


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 17, 2007)

Sirius classic vinyl or the equivalent on XM, nothing better!


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 17, 2007)

Talk Radio!!!!! .... Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh, Shawn Hannity, etc.....


----------



## hazard (Dec 17, 2007)

marylin manson, linkin park


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 17, 2007)

Well my sis gave me a Zune as an early Christmas/b-day present so if you really want to know what I'm listening to I'll give you my Zunetag and you can look at my playlist/recent plays on Zune Social.[8D]


----------



## LanceD (Dec 17, 2007)

Black Oak Arkansas, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Black Sabbath, Doug Kershaw. Loud as my neighbors can stand it .


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 17, 2007)

My shop is wired to my home office with a speaker switch in the shop. Anything that can play on my computer is piped into the shop.  Mostly talk radio like John (the sick-freak) but when it comes to music, either country, bluegrass, jazz ect...

John... you might like this link: http://streamingradioguide.com/streaming-radio-shows.php 
Enjoy! (PS, on the right side, you can select other venues...) See the drop down box under "Programs" I LOVE this website!


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a pretty big mix of stuff playing in the garage.  Indigenous, Allman Brothers, Skynard, Blind Boy of Alabama, Southern Culture on the Skids, Black Crows, Robert Cray, Stevie Ray Vaughan just about covers most of it.  Helps me relax and tune out the rest of the world, which allows me to enjoy my time turning wood that much more.  I have a nice sound system in the garage and whether I'm wrenching on my bike or making saw dust, I really enjoy my free time out there.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 18, 2007)

Classic Rock. Heart, Led Zeppelin, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 18, 2007)

I listen to the local radio station.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> I listen to the local radio station.



They have those in Scotland?[}]


----------



## rherrell (Dec 18, 2007)

Classic rock and Blues. The Sons of Champlin and Ambrosia are my favorites.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 18, 2007)

Michael Savage

http://www.homestead.com/prosites-prs/index.html

And just about everythin everyone else mentioned, except Marylin Manon sorry Hazard you're on your own there.
But that is what my dad said about my Lynyrd Skynyrd and Black Sabath albums.


----------



## eskimo (Dec 18, 2007)

Jimmy Buffett, James Taylor, Jimi Hendrix, Cream, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Pousette-Dart Band, Bo Diddley, John Mayer, Steve Goodman


----------



## Mudder (Dec 18, 2007)

Depends on my mood.

Sometimes I listen to classical (Bach, Beethoven, Mozart, etc), Sometimes it's soft rock (Journey, Boston, etc.) but when I'm in the mood to "mess sumthin` up" there is nothing like Metallica's "Sad but True"  played real loud with the midrange maxed on the eq.


----------



## RollTide (Dec 18, 2007)

AC/DC, KISS, Ozzy, Judas Priest, DIO, Iron Maiden and the list goes on and on. I love some classic hard rock and heavy metal.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 18, 2007)

Classic Rock for me. But ocassionally I'll go with Mozart, Vivaldi, etc.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 18, 2007)

Billy.. Violin as good as it gets right there!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 18, 2007)

Both kinds----Country and Western


----------



## 7miles (Dec 18, 2007)

In the mornings its BOB AND TOM they help get the juice flowing.
After they are done I go to NPR for the rest of the day


----------



## jskeen (Dec 18, 2007)

I either put Dark Side of the Moon on repeat on the big stereo, or use a pair of bluetooth stereo headphones and listen to the music on the memory chip in my cell phone.  Mix of classic rock and blues with lots of Pink Floyd.  I used to listen to a i-pod, but got tired of the cord catching on things, (not good around a lathe)  The cell has the advantage that when the phone rings it pauses the music automatically and I can answer the phone, then the music restarts as soon as I hang up.  Might not be a big advantage to most, but I'm a online support engineer for medical devices, so the phone is my job.  When the music stops I have two rings to get the lathe turned off, and walk into the office from the shop.  Occasionally I do get questions about "what was that noise winding down in the background?"

"Multivendor tech support, this is James, How can I help you"


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 18, 2007)

None. I find music annoying and distracting.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 18, 2007)

I usually just jam to whatever tune is in my head but if I'm actually have music playing; I listen to anything from metal to country to oldies to classical but under no circumstances do I ever let Crap...ooops, I meant rap in my shop.


----------



## woodman928 (Dec 18, 2007)

50s, 60s, 70s classic rock and Country and Western and of course the best is Bluegrass
Jay


----------



## hazard (Dec 18, 2007)

Marylin Manson is something new for me.  I just have the greatest hits cd.  Alot of good remakes.

I listen to everything.  Metallica, Melissa Etherridge, eagles, country, rock, dance, classical, oldies and even josh groban(my wifes cd's)


----------



## rherrell (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> None. I find music annoying and distracting.


Wow.I can't even BEGIN to imagine a world without music!!!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2007)

Recently, Christmas Music. Usually Classic rock or Country depending on my mood or how tired I am of hearing the same songs on a radio station. otherwise I sing to myself. If I am really on my game I will even take a waltz around my shop with the broom


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 18, 2007)

Jazz, Big Band and Blues... 1920 through today.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> Jazz, Big Band and Blues... 1920 through today.



Hey Joe, I have over 100 original Count Basie vinyl albums. I'm slowly getting them cleaned up accoustically and put on cd's.
Let me know if you want one.


----------



## BruceK (Dec 18, 2007)

For me it is the blues.  New blues, old blues, like 'em all.  I've got around 1700 CD's and 600 LP's so it can be a long time before I hear the same album again.


----------



## tseger (Dec 18, 2007)

If you come to my shop, you'll be listening to either southern gospel or classic country.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 18, 2007)

When it comes to music, I am gladly stuck in a time warp!  99% of what I listen to is from the 50â€™s and 60â€™s.

Some of my favorite artists are:

Dion and the Belmonts
Drifters
Randy & The Rainbows
Lou Christie
Dave 'Baby' Cortez
Marcels
Henry Mancini
Louis Prima

And there is no problem hearing it over the tools, all you have to do is turn up the volume!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a Sirius Sat radio in the shop and listen to Howard as well as classic vinyl (which is classic rock from the 60's on - lots of Pink Floyd and The Who, Doors and the like...). Sometimes I like also classic music, mainly Czech and Russian symphonies. There will be no country and western be played in my house or cars.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing but Southern gospel..........Can`t beat it.

Perry


----------



## drawknife (Dec 18, 2007)

I listen to Hall & Oates and Billy Joel most of the time. I also have sirius radio and can't handle Howard at all. I do listen to Reggae and Pink Floyd. Yes, I live right outside of Nashville and can't handle country music very well.


----------



## Scott (Dec 19, 2007)

Ahhh, music!

Lets see, I am 54 years old, am a bureaucrat working for a county government, and at work I listen to an eclectic mix of soft rock.  So of course, when I go to my shop, I crank up the modern hard rock!  Right now Seether is high on my list!  Sometimes I scream right along with it!  (I can't sing, so I might as well scream!)   [8D]

Scott.


----------



## WWAtty (Dec 19, 2007)

I enjoy woodworking and I enjoy music. Therefore, I *must* have tunes blaring in my shop.  Fortunately, the walls are well-insulated, so as not to annoy my neighbors. 

My tastes are rather ecclectic, but my faves are classic relics from the '60s and '70s:  Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Jethro Tull, Moody Blues, Mike Oldfield, Grateful Dead, King Crimson, Yes, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Bowie, Clapton, The Faces, Talking Heads, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Steely Dan, Beatles, Stones, etc.  I sometimes lean toward the more obscure, such as Tangerine Dream (great instrumental stuff that doesn't demand my undivided attention), Brian Eno, Caravan, Gentle Giant, Focus, Klaus Schulze, etc.  Audio wallpaper.

I got tired of changing CDs all the time, so I burned a bunch of my "desert island discs" onto CDRs as .MP3 files, and have a CD player that plays MP3 discs.  Now I can roll one disc for 12 hours and concentrate on woodturning and other fun stuff.

Cheers.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 19, 2007)

ZZ Top. Stevie Ray. Irish Folk music. Stevie Ray. Alabama. Stevie Ray. CCR. Stevie Ray. Creed. Stevie Ray. Phil Collins, U2, and oh yeah, every once in a while a little Stevie Ray........


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 19, 2007)

Depends on what kind of mood I am in.. however it usualy boils down to a band I first saw when they were the support band for Mot the Hoople  ( all the young Dudes) in 1973.
They stole the show that night and continued to do it for the rest of their career. Sadly the lead singer is no longer camping it up on this plane of reality. But for a long time they were considered the best live bands on the planet.They are of Course 'Queen' and the volume must be Cranked right up


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 19, 2007)

I have Jack Johnson in the cd player after taking out Modest Mouse. Thats a rather wide range of music, I like lots of things mostly wood(LOL). I also love classic rock most of whats been mentioned before. Victor


----------



## Kalai (Dec 19, 2007)

I like Styx, Journey, Forigner, Moody Blued, REO, Boston...George Winston, Chris Allen
I have a CD of my renditions of George Winston along with some piano music I wrote.

Kalai


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Dec 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CrazyBear_
> 
> Sadly the lead singer is no longer camping it up on this plane of reality.



This is the case with quite a few musicians, and god forbid, bound to happen to the rest of us as well.


----------



## Santa (Dec 19, 2007)

My favorite music to listen to while turning pens?  That's easy!  "Here Comes Santa Claus!"  HoHOHO!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 19, 2007)

Let's see....Phantom of the opera, transiberian orchestra (this time of year), a cd called "Flute Tears" mixed by a fellow turner. To name a few.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Being the proud owner of nearly 2000 (that's right) cassette tapes of ragtime, jazz, and big band music, it's usually one of those! 
They were a gift from an uncle's estate. I've barely scratched the surface listening to them all. (I guess this is a small gloat now that I think about it).


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 20, 2007)

Dance Music. House Music...


----------



## scroller99 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well as to be no into country and classic, I listen to punk rock  sex pistols, ramones and flogging molly etc... no neighbors really close so I can turn it up to be heard over my earplugs. and to stop every now and then for my air guitar solo. happy holidays Howard


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 22, 2007)

Having collected live recordings of Grateful Dead shows for the past few years, I have about 500 cd,s now..and thats not counting about 40 or so Jerry Garcia Band cd,s
so other than the occasional little feat, thats about all I listen to any more


----------



## jbpaul (Jan 14, 2008)

It's all just a hoax! Stevie Ray did not really die that August night in Wisconsin . He can be found wailing on that Fender almost every day in my shop. Occasionally, Slowhand spells him out for smoke breaks amd tuning time .

I can't imagine being happy without the blues.  RIPSRV.

JB


----------



## loglugger (Jan 14, 2008)

Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash you get the idea, the good old stuff. 
Bob


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 14, 2008)

Screaming Jay Hawkins - "I Put A Spell On You" (1958) 
The Fugs - "It Crawled into My Hand, Honest" (1968) 
The Mothers of Invention - " You Can't Do That on Stage Anymore" (1978) 
Talking Heads - "Stop Making Sense" (1985)
The Meters - "Funkify Your Life: The Meters Anthology" (1995)
Ray Davies - "Other People's Lives" (2006)
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (2007)


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't hear a thing in my shop, but if I could it would be hard core country the whole time.


----------



## badger (Jan 15, 2008)

I usually hook my iPod up to the stereo and hit one of two genres depending on what I'm in the mood for.

- Nu Metal, Linkin Park type, Hard Rock etc.  Usually newer stuff.
- Electronica/Dance music.

The only constant is volume.  Loud.


----------

